# Turbo Timer(v2) Looking for alpha/beta testers



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been working on completely rewriting my timer(TurboTimer) to be more organized, less resource intensive, and cleaner.


BETA TESTING IS NOW CLOSED!
Release 1.0 will be out within two weeks(The app must be approved by the app store).

YOU MAY NOT REDISTRIBUTE THIS SOFTWARE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES.

Screenshot:






Current stage: _*Release 1.0*_

*I'm looking for coders! Someone who is mildly experienced in Objective-C(at least three years of experience, please). If you know OpenGL that would also be appreciated, but I don't need you to. If you are interested, PM or email me([email protected]).*


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected]

Interested in testing.


----------



## kcl (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected]

I'll test it and work out some bugs for you.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm posting the next build tomorrow. It's going to add most of the essential features in.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected]

Interesting in testing it out


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 16, 2014)

[email protected]

Definitely interested in testing it for you!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not interested in testing it, because I don't have a mac. But what language did you code it in?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 16, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> I'm not interested in testing it, because I don't have a mac. But what language did you code it in?



Objective-C. It's an object-oriented variation on C.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry for the late build. Whenever there's a new build, I will post on here and just redownload from the link I sent you guys.


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 18, 2014)

I have windows, so if you come up with that I'd love to try it.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 18, 2014)

Problem is, I can't program windows. And I'm not going to make a Java version, that was one of the things I specifically wanted to avoid with this timer.


Also, just for your guys's info, when a new build is uploaded just redownload from the link I sent you guys.


----------



## adrianwarp (Sep 18, 2014)

[email protected] 
I'll help test this timer!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ouch! Long breaks get into your brain! Well, I'm back, and I've done some crazy bug fixes  It is now bugless. The new build is up, and I'm sending it to all of you.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 21, 2014)

I am interested as well. [email protected]


----------



## Dane man (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm up for testing.


----------



## origamieder (Oct 21, 2014)

I want to test! Please


----------



## Egide (Oct 21, 2014)

l'd like to test it too if it's still possible
email: [email protected]


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 21, 2014)

Egide, you're in. origamieder, you're going to need to give me your email.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 23, 2014)

I can only take two more testers, after that we'll have to wait for the first release


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd like to test 
[email protected]


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 24, 2014)

Build 0.5 should be out by the end of the day, or at the latest tomorrow at around noon(PST).

I'm taking one more tester, and I also need someone who is decently experienced with Objective-C that has the time on their hands to help me out a bit(probably about half an hour to an hour a day you can use to help me). I'm aiming to have the first release out by the end of next week.

The timer is almost at a visually and functionally acceptable state for a good timer, so expect some screenshots soon!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 25, 2014)

Build 0.6 is up! Here's a screenie:


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pre-Alpha 0.7 - Sexy new look!





Still looking for a few more beta testers!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 28, 2014)

Not sure if testing is still open, but i am willing to test.

[email protected]


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep, it's still open(just by a little bit). I'll add you.


----------



## maps600 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Yep, it's still open(just by a little bit). I'll add you.



I will test as well, if you need me.

[email protected]


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 28, 2014)

All right, at this point I'm going to start removing people who aren't active/giving feedback. Maps, you're in.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay, Turbo Timer 1.0(The first public release) should be out within a week or two. Anyone who beta-tested(beta testing now closed) will get the app for free. Everyone else, it will be 0.99$.

Yay!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2014)

https://bitbucket.org/IngeneroiOS/cubetimer-scramblers.git


----------



## Dane man (Nov 2, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> https://bitbucket.org/IngeneroiOS/cubetimer-scramblers.git


Oh! How wonderful!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 2, 2014)

I had already tried that, but it wasn't working. It was trying to access unallocated memory, so it was crashing.

anyway... I finally figured out what was going on so I take that back


----------



## origamieder (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] <---- that's my e-mail  and thanks a lot!


----------

